# old whelen super strobe bar and other strobe ?



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

i have a almost brand new old full size whelen super strobe 8000 light bar. its got clear outer lenses and colored inners. i have no idea how to test it to see if it works. 

then i have brand new in the box a pair of pipe thread mount red lens strobes with everything. 

my father use to build fire trucks at a local factory years ago. he was in the electric / wiring dept. so he got all sorts of things over the years. i found this stuff stashed away up in the raftors of the house with all his other stuff he had over the years. 

my question is whats it worth / or does anyone know were i can find out and if anyone wants these for a old resto project. 

thanks guys.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

#1 join this site and ask what they are worth under this Forum: Visual Equipment Questions, Info, Technical Data and Projects www.elightbars.org. You might want to take pics. A mint 8000 is a collector's dream!
#2 put them up on Ebay.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

thanks forthe info. 

and fyi the light bar has been in storage since the mid to late 70's Thumbs Up

searched ebay and didnt find any thing close or even completed lisstings on ebay. 

rather save the deal and sell to 1 person on a forum.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

love to see a pic of that 8000


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

will get some for here and the other site. Thumbs Up


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Here's on on a display working...I love the sounds it makes!


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

nothin like good old electronics makin noise. Thumbs Up

lets you know the stuff works . :laughing:

ya mine has clear domes and colored inners.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

if you find out what ya want for the 8000 let me know


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the Super strobes are not bad are they contained to have p/s post some pics


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

by the way the 80 was the halogen signals

here is Pimps 




here is my rebuilt 8000


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

pics of the stuff i have


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

and new 2 light strobe kit. plus used power box and single little light.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

massfirefighter;1197094 said:


> #1 join this site and ask what they are worth under this Forum: Visual Equipment Questions, Info, Technical Data and Projects www.elightbars.org. You might want to take pics. A mint 8000 is a collector's dream!
> #2 put them up on Ebay.


wow  those guys went crazy over there for my old stuff.

thanks man. :salute:


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yup elightbars are mostly fire & ems so they love the red as us plowers need the amber, I've been dealing with a few really good guys over there, bought a few new items over the past few weeks. Someone there should be able to give you a value and probably sell it to. Good luck and you got some neat lights there.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

2 guys in less than 2 min and a third 1hr later. 

from what i have read sofar that all 3 have told me its a vary special bar. 

clear domes not comon.

has clear top funny shaped domes in the 2 main strobe bodys wraped in red filter ultra rare as solid red filter 98% more comon. this makes it first early design. 1 guy said 20+ years he has only seen 1-2 of them. 

nicest set of clear domes for that old of a bar thay have basicly ever seen unless new back in the day. 

guess it pay's payup to store it in the rafters.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

sweetk30;1201684 said:


> wow  those guys went crazy over there for my old stuff.
> 
> thanks man. :salute:


I knew they would! That IS a very rare bar. Wish I had the extra coin because I would love to have the whole lot.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

would LOVE to get my hands on that lightbar.. but it sounds WAY outta my price range


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

will keep everyone updated on the deal when it starts.


----------



## justgeorge (Mar 7, 2008)

I was a little confused by one guy's comment over there that he would pay $300 for it. From all their excitement it sounded like it would be worth a LOT more than that. 

Good luck!


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

ya 300 to start. he sent me a pm said if i didnt like it make counter offer. 

and i think i will try and power it up to see if it work's . as we know working means more cash in hand payup


----------



## justgeorge (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah get it working and post a video, they were frothing at the mouth to get their hands on that thing. To each his own, I guess.....


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

justgeorge;1202041 said:


> Yeah get it working and post a video, they were frothing at the mouth to get their hands on that thing. To each his own, I guess.....


I've got one of those Strobe II's in my storage if you'd like another one... REAL CHEAP plus don't know if it works! no way to test it!


----------



## justgeorge (Mar 7, 2008)

Any updates on the sale?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

got few offers on other site. still tryin to make up my mind. Thumbs Up


----------



## lightsurplus (Aug 22, 2011)

Would you kindly disclose the price that Whelen 8000 lightbar sold for?


----------

